# Product suggestions to paint end tables black



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a customer asking me to paint a few end tables black. I was wondering about a finish. I was considering SW All Surface Enamel (Oil) Something durable, that would be able to hold up to drinks, etc?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I think a enamel is the way to go but I'm not sure about the finish of the SW all surface. 

I've shot tables with Satin Impervo and Aura with success, but not a factory finish.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I use a lot of the latex ASE on front doors, (for color retention purposes) and it sprays and lays down to a nice durable finish. I havent used much of the oil version. Do you think Impervo would be a better choice?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I use a lot of the latex ASE on front doors, (for color retention purposes) and it sprays and lays down to a nice durable finish. I havent used much of the oil version. Do you think Impervo would be a better choice?


Aura would be easier for a similar finish.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good point. Have you ever shot Aura through an HVLP?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Prime in the same or at least 75% of color. Nothing worse than chips down the road (even if it is years) with white undertones against a dark topcoat. 


I did a large churches childrens wing entry table and kids climb on it every day. I dont particularly like ASE, but I did this greeting table in a red. It has held up over the last 5 years but there are a SMALL handful of spots the shoes have burned knicks in the hard edges, and the white prime coat makes me sick every time I see it. My wife never sees it but it irks me just the same...


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Paint is never a good idea on a table. Test one and check it for print resistance in a few days, you`ll see what I mean. 

I`d suggest Cabinet Coat (urethane) but it`s not available in dark colours or black.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I have a customer asking me to paint a few end tables black. I was wondering about a finish. I was considering SW All Surface Enamel (Oil) Something durable, that would be able to hold up to drinks, etc?


Apply any quality paint water or solvent base, once dry scuff a little and then put two coats of Sher-Clear, comes in flat semigloss and gloss.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

Lacquer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Apply any quality paint water or solvent base, once dry scuff a little and then put two coats of Sher-Clear, comes in flat semigloss and gloss.


This...

I've painted many doors with the oil ASE, and I was never impressed with the holdout. This was a heavy industrial area, however. I don't think they were allowed to cure properly before they got banged up. But sill. 

I would clearcoat after painting. This allows alot of freedom in initial coating selection/color but also offers adequate protection for the long-term.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I would try BM advance or lacquer. I put advance on a built in dresser and I was thoroughly impressed with how smooth and hard the finish was. We put it on the top with a mohair roller and it came out perfect. I'll try to dig up some pics


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> This...
> 
> I've painted many doors with the oil ASE, and I was never impressed with the holdout. This was a heavy industrial area, however. I don't think they were allowed to cure properly before they got banged up. But sill.
> 
> I would clearcoat after painting. This allows alot of freedom in initial coating selection/color but also offers adequate protection for the long-term.


 The latex works great. Color rention/fading is my issue. Most the front doors I do seem to be deep colors that fade fast. A lot of reds, dark blues, dark greens,etc. Back in the day I used the old Sherwin-Williams SWP. Very slow drying but had a nice high gloss finish which was a bit more popular in the 80s than it is today. Most the doors I do today are satin.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have used impervo(oil)..maybe called iron clad then- back some years ago for a black end table/magazine rack and it looked beautiful. I did it by brush and it looked like a spray....
they loved it!! and it freshened up that piece considerably~
I guess it would depend on what look the customer is going for?

this makes for a great photo.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Apply any quality paint water or solvent base, once dry scuff a little and then put two coats of Sher-Clear, comes in flat semigloss and gloss.


That is if you don't mind it turning yellow after about a week.


We use Fine Paints of Europe on all tables and handrails. Looks great and lasts a long time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben Moore Advance. FPE would be the cadillac offering.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> That is if you don't mind it turning yellow after about a week.
> 
> 
> We use Fine Paints of Europe on all tables and handrails. Looks great and lasts a long time.


It is not recommended to use over white and pastel colors,You might want to re read the first post " suggestions to paint end tables black "


----------



## Cowartscustom (Sep 26, 2011)

Gemini pre catalyzed black lacquer comes in satin or semi I beleive.:yes:


----------

